
Apply for our $5 Million TinyFund - turoczy
http://www.tinyco.com/tinyfund
======
phlux
Place holder as its blocked from work.

Can you provide more details about TinyFund?

Thanks

~~~
turoczy
From the site: "The TinyFund is designed to provide monetary assistance of up
to $500,000 per title to game developers creating any type of game played on
iPhone, iPad or Android including paid and free titles. TinyCo will offer
marketing, development and business assistance as needed."

